# Hello



## mmmrandom (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey all,

New here all though more than a few google searches have lead me to this forum before... Just saying hey for the moment!

Cheers,
Mmm


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Random Welcome to TAM pull up a chair and have a drink. So what brings u here?


----------

